# What is your...



## tazaza (Nov 21, 2009)

Game of the year '09? Mine would be Call of Duty:Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

Probably NSMB Wii.


----------



## Pear (Nov 21, 2009)

Do you mean games released in '09, or ones you played this year?


----------



## tazaza (Nov 21, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Do you mean games released in '09, or ones you played this year?


Games realeased this year.


----------



## Pear (Nov 21, 2009)

tazaza said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Empire Total War. I don't own it, but I've spent a great deal of time playing it at  my cousin's house.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 21, 2009)

Zelda Spirit Tracks when it comes out!


----------



## Ricano (Nov 21, 2009)

Uncharted 2 definitely.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2009)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 (When it's out.) And MW2.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2
Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Vivi (Nov 21, 2009)

I didn't buy any new games this year


----------



## Lewis (Nov 21, 2009)

MW2


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 21, 2009)

I haven't been into any new video games this year.


----------



## quincify (Nov 21, 2009)

Haven't really bought any great games this year.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 21, 2009)

I thought Batman: Arkham Asylum was pretty fun. Trying to stay away from the obvious MW2 here and I won't see most of the cool games until Christmas time. =/


----------



## Magibelly (Nov 21, 2009)

Uh... Scribblenauts?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 22, 2009)

Spirit Tracks obviously.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 22, 2009)

Shattered Horizons.  IT'S AN FPS...IN *censored.3.0*ING SPACE.  WITH ZERO GRAVITY.  AND YOUR COMPUTER NEEDS TO BE ABLE TO SPLIT ATOMS IN ORDER TO RUN IT BECAUSE IT'S THAT *censored.3.0*ING INTENSE.

http://www.youtube.com/v/z5rhOU24HKw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rhOU24HKw


Modern Warfare 2, Left 4 Dead 2, and Empire Total War come in as close seconds.


----------



## Micah (Nov 22, 2009)

NSMBWii


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Nov 22, 2009)

So far, New Super Mario Bros. Wii. =3


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 22, 2009)

NSMB Wii, but I can't tell until Christmas with my PS3 and MW2, Assassin's Creed 2, and stuff like Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Fontana (Nov 22, 2009)

NSMB Wii.


----------



## Conor (Nov 22, 2009)

NSMBW, like CrazyDavis I have to wait till Christmas to see if the other games I'm getting are good.


----------



## goronking (Nov 22, 2009)

Borderlands, and MW2

and im also looking foward to eyepet looks so cute


----------



## Yokie (Nov 22, 2009)

I haven't got any games for 09.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 22, 2009)

For games i bought: Orange Box, Portal (obviously)

Games that came out this year: NSMBWii and Scribblenauts


----------



## Hiro (Nov 22, 2009)

Double post >.<


----------



## soccerfan456 (Nov 22, 2009)

The only game I've gotten this year came out five years ago. (Coincidentally, today is the game's fifth anniversary)


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Nov 22, 2009)

which one is that?


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmm it have to be a  3 way toss up between ratchet and clank a crack in time for my ps3, resident evil darkside chronicles for wii or nsmb wii .


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2009)

Probably...

Modern Warfare 2
New Super Mario Bros. Wii


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 22, 2009)

Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 22, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros. Wii hands down. =3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 22, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> New Super Mario Bros. Wii hands down. =3


.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 22, 2009)

Probably L4D2.


with DJ Hero in a close second.


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 22, 2009)

Fat princess for reasons.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 22, 2009)

Clanklus said:
			
		

> Fat princess for reasons.


http://www.youtube.com/v/ATIxxkdXwdA
If you've played, you'd understand xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 22, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Clanklus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right I do.


----------



## Zex (Nov 22, 2009)

This is way too early. Should be in 2010.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 22, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> This is way too early. Should be in 2010.


This.

But if I had to chose, I'd chose the Metroid Prime Trilogy. Or would that count as three old-ish games from different years?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2009)

Halo 3 ODST


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 22, 2009)

zeldasuperfan123 said:
			
		

> Halo 3 ODST


Your name is Zeldasuperfan, and you didn't choose Spirit Tracks?


----------



## Zachary (Nov 22, 2009)

MW2


----------

